# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Psikoterapia

## AuGuSt_

A nevojitet dhe ne Shqiperi nevoja e nje psikologu dhe per me teper psikolog te afte qe te jene ne gjendje te bejne PSIKOTERAPI..?

----------


## citizen insane

> A nejvojitet dhe ne shqiperi nevoja e nje posikologu dhe per me teper psikolog te afte qe te jene ne gjendje te bejne psikoterapi..?


ku e di August qe nuk ka? Apo pret qe te bejne reklame ne TV?  :pa dhembe:  

 po te them qe shqiperia ka nevoje jo vetem per nje psikoterapeut por per me shume. dhe me sa di une ka te tille, megjithese pak. 
po te kerkosh gjen. Nuk mund te komentoj per aftesine e tyre por nga ana tjeter asnje nuk mundet pa qene ne pozicionin e klientit.

nje problem tjeter qe ndikon ne kete ceshtje eshte dhe frika qe kane njerezit nga Psikoterapia (qe ne themel eshte thjesht frike ndaj problemeve personale dhe nje menyre per ti shmangur keto probleme). Njerez qe mund te kene probleme te shendetit mendor preferojne qe ti mbajne aty brenda vetes dhe ti shtypin ne vend qe te kerkojne per ndihmen e Psikologeve dhe Psikoterapeuteve. Ketu rol te rendesishem luan dhe frika nga stigmatizimi ose frika se te tjeret do ta paragjykojne si te cmendur vetem sepse po ben psikoterapi.

keto jane disa nga aresyet pse Psikoterapia nuk gjen praktike te bollshme sepse terreni eshte shume i eger. si pasoje praktika terapeutike nuk eshte e ekspozuar ndaj nje publiku te gjere dhe ndoshta eshte kjo aresyeja pse ti mendon se ne shqiperi nuk praktikohet psikoterapi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Pa dashur te te ofendoj per postimin qe ke bere une kam mbaruar nje shkolle te tille dhe di qe ne Shqiperi nuk ka psikologe te mirefillte. E para duhet te kete mbaruar kete shkolle e dyta duhet te kete  nje master dhe e treta duhet te kete nje eksperience pune mbi 3 vjecare kur ne shqiperi si dege psikologjia eshte hapur ne vitin 96" dhe me vjen keq nese ka sharlatane qe e quajne veten psikologe .
Me respekt AuGuSt_*

----------


## Ana78

> A nejvojitet dhe ne shqiperi nevoja e nje posikologu dhe per me teper psikolog te afte qe te jene ne gjendje te bejne psikoterapi..?


Natyrisht qe nevojiten..por me vjen keq qe ne shumicen e rasteve keta Psikologe,
kane vete me shume probleme se pacientet e tyre..
(te pakten duke u nisur nga fakti i vendit ku jetoj).
Pergjigja eshte PO dhe shume nevoje biles.

----------


## White_Angel

Psikotherapia eshte nje proces ne te cilin persona profesionale perdorin metoda psikollogjike per te ndihmuar nje person me probleme psikollogjike.


*disa pika qe ka te beje me lidhjen Psikotherapist - Klient:*


Per te ndihmuar dike ( gjithmone ne lidhje me psikologjine) duhet qe psikoterapisti dhe klienti te zjedhin menyren e bashkepunimit.


Psikoterapisti duhet te perdori metodat ,  te ndihmoj   dhe te ndjeki  pacientin vetem ne ate dege ne te cilen ai eshte kualifikuar.


*Disa rregulla te cilet psikotherpistet duhet te ndjekin:*


Terapisti nuk duhet kurre te shohi pacientin ne menyre romantike apo sexuale dhe te kete nje lidhje romantike me pacianetin. Ne asnje menyre . Vetem nese ky pacient nuk ka qene klient i tij dy vitet e fundit atehere ka te drejten e nje lidhje, nese e ben dicka te tille gjate procesit qe ai/ajo ndihmon i hiqet e drejta dhe licensa e psikotherapistit.


Nuk duhet qe ne asnje menyre psikotherapisti te diskutoj per gjendjen dhe problemte qe ka klienti i tij. Keto jane personale dhe diskutohen vetem Pacient- Psikotherapist.


Nje psikotherapist duhet te marri pacientin e kolegut te tij vetem ne rast urgjent.

Vetem nese psikotherapist i ri eshte ne trajnim ath ai duhet te diskutoj gjendjen e pacientit te tij me supervisor e tij.

Dhe nese pacienti perben rrezik per veten e tij/ saj  ose per te tjeret ath psikotherapisti ka te drejten e nderhyrjes se kolegeve te tij.

Gjithashtu sipas Frojdit Terapisti duhet te  perdori metoden e "Free association" qe me nje fjale do te thote te lejoj pacientin te flasi gjithcka qe i vjen neper mend.



Gjithashtu nje tjeter metode sipas Carl Roger ( psikotherapist) eshte Reflection nje teknike ne te cilen  terapisti reflekton mbi emocionet e pacientit dhe e ndihmon pacientin te kuptoj dhe te sqarojne ndjenjat e tyre.

Nje nga pikat kryesore te terapise eshte qe te lejoj pacientin te nxjerri ne pah ndjenja te cilat jane te frenuara nga ai/ajo dhe te lejoj pacientin te ndjehet i lire dhe komplet i pranuar nga terapisti.

----------


## mad

Per mendimin tim, edhe me i sakti qe banon ne Shqiperi, ka nevoje per dike qe ta degjoje, dhe te mundohet ta lehtesoje!

Problemi nuk qendron ne ate se po te zgjidhej numri i mjaftueshem i psikoterapeutisteve do zgjidhen edhe problemet personale.
Per nje shqoeri si kjo e jona, ku ne jeten e dikujt jane te nderthurur dhe ndikojne shume faktore, eshte pak si e veshtire qe te zgjidhesh probleme personale. Pastaj, ashtu si thote edhe AuGust-i, vete kjo shkence eshte goxha mbrapa ne Shqiperi.
Me kete dua te them qe bota ka ndertuar dhe zhvilluar kete shkence, dhe pastaj ka filluar ta perdore, ne baze te kerkeses. Te ne as qe nuk ndjehet nevoja, ose kerkesa e dikujt per te vajtur te nje njeri i vecante, qe ta paguaje per ti zgjidhur hallet.
Jemi mesuar per shume shume shume kohe, qe ti zgjidhim hallet, problemet e shqetesimet me njeri tjetrin.

Te studiosh per Psikologji, nuk eshte e thene se te ben te afte te zgjidhesh probleme. Vetem te ndihmon te futesh me thelle ne ate qe perjeton mendja e njeriut. Dhe t'me besoni, qe kjo gje eshte shume e papranueshme per trurin konservator shqiptar.

p.s: uroj dhe shpresoj qe mszh im, mos shikohet si nje KUNDER ose PRO e prere ndaj dese se hedhur me siper!  :buzeqeshje: 

{^_^}

{^_^}

----------


## Rhea

> *Pa dashur te te ofendoj per postimin qe ke bere une kam mbaruar nje shkolle te tille dhe di qe ne Shqiperi nuk ka psikologe te mirefillte. E para duhet te kete mbaruar kete shkolle e dyta duhet te kete  nje master dhe e treta duhet te kete nje eksperience pune mbi 3 vjecare kur ne shqiperi si dege psikologjia eshte hapur ne vitin 96" dhe me vjen keq nese ka sharlatane qe e quajne veten psikologe .
> Me respekt AuGuSt_*



Ja 4 vjet shkolla---2000;1 vit master---2001;3 vjet exp pune---2004...Pse na qenkan sharlatane?

----------


## KaLTerSi

Personalisht nuk do veja tek nje psikoterapeut formal... nuk kam tendence te nxjerr problemet e mija me nje te huaj sepse nuk kam raport besimi dhe sinqeriteti me te. 
Mbase do ishte me efikase perspektiva e nje te jashtmi, dhe kjo se eshte optike objektive, mgjth jam larg ketij nocioni.

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Personalisht nuk do veja tek nje psikoterapeut formal... nuk kam tendence te nxjerr problemet e mija me nje te huaj sepse nuk kam raport besimi dhe sinqeriteti me te. 
> Mbase do ishte me efikase perspektiva e nje te jashtmi, dhe kjo se eshte optike objektive, mgjth jam larg ketij nocioni.


*Nese do te qe sic thua ti Kaltersi te shprehesh me dike qe ti e quan "te jashtem" nuk e di se cfare do te te sygjeronte ai po nuk besoj se do te jepte nje mendim sado pozitiv sepse duhet te jete ne brendesi te problemeve te tua Dhe persa i perket nje Psikoterapisti kur vete tek ai e shikon si "Zot" i zgjidhjes se problemeve te tua dhe me shume ka te beje besimi qe ke ti ne vetvete ne kalimin e nje situate te tille sesa eshte merita e nje psikologu , ai mund te te hape dyert e nje dritareje qe ti te shikosh me qarte por je ti e para qe duhet te ndihmosh veten .Une sapo jam diplomuar per psiklogji dhe kjo eshte nje nga leksionet elementare qe ne marim . Eshte nje teme shume e gjere dhe do me duhet te shkruaj aq sa kam shkruar ne kaqkohe ne kete forum .Shpresoj te kesh mare mesazhin e kesaj pergjigjeje  See u*

----------


## ATMAN

> A nejvojitet dhe ne shqiperi nevoja e nje posikologu dhe per me teper psikolog te afte qe te jene ne gjendje te bejne psikoterapi..?



per shqiptaret psikologu me i mire eshte ELEKTROSHOTI edhe pse nuk ka asnje baze shkencore pikerisht ketu qendron edhe suksesi i tij i sigurt sepse shqiptaret nuk para i kane qef shume gjerat e reja dhe te kohes dhe preferojne me shume gjerat primitive dhe te koheve te kaluara

----------


## KaLTerSi

August,
Se si me duken keto shkrimet tejet te theksuara... me duken te imponuara, thua ti po lexoj ndonje shkrim te shenjte, po nejse.

Shkurtimisht, nuk ndihem rehat te diskutoj problemet e mija me te huaj sepse do e beja veten te lendueshme(vulnerable) me vetdije tek nje i panjohur per mua.

----------


## AuGuSt_

> August,
> Se si me duken keto shkrimet tejet te theksuara... me duken te imponuara, thua ti po lexoj ndonje shkrim te shenjte, po nejse.
> 
> Shkurtimisht, nuk ndihem rehat te diskutoj problemet e mija me te huaj sepse do e beja veten te lendueshme(vulnerable) me vetdije tek nje i panjohur per mua.


*Nese nje dite do te te duhet apo nejvojitet nje psikolog do mendosh pse AuGuSt_ perddor blond ne ato qe shkuante ne kete teme dhe e dyta une shkruaj gjithnje me blond per te dalluar ate qe kam shkruar une nga parafolesi 
Me respekt AuGuSt_CrIsToPhEr*

----------


## iliria e para

Mentaliteti i shqiptarit por edhe i tere  ballkanit eshte  i cuditshem e sidomos kur bisedohet per psikolog ose dicka qe ka lidhje me psikologji dhe psikiatri.
Menjehere i klasifikojne njerzit te "çmendur", plot paragjykime!
Sikure te kishte mundesi qe njerzit te kontaktojne psikolloget nepermjet telefonit dhe te mbeten anonim atehere shume me shume do te kerkonin kontak me psikolloget.

----------


## citizen insane

> *Pa dashur te te ofendoj per postimin qe ke bere une kam mbaruar nje shkolle te tille dhe di qe ne Shqiperi nuk ka psikologe te mirefillte. E para duhet te kete mbaruar kete shkolle e dyta duhet te kete  nje master dhe e treta duhet te kete nje eksperience pune mbi 3 vjecare kur ne shqiperi si dege psikologjia eshte hapur ne vitin 96" dhe me vjen keq nese ka sharlatane qe e quajne veten psikologe .
> Me respekt AuGuSt_*


po e di qe e mira eshte te shkollohesh e te kesh eksperience, por nuk jam kurrsesi dakort qe vetem shkolla dhe vitet e studimeve e percaktojne qenien psikolog apo psikoterapeut. ka ca njerez qe kane mbaruar shkollen, mund te kene bere master e phd etj....dhe prapeseprape nuk behen dot psikologe te arrire. keshtu qe perkufizimet apo kategorizimet formale mua s'me pelqejne. dhe ne shqiperi shkolla mund te jete disi e dobet (megjithese dhe per kete ka vend per diskutim) por asnjehere nuk duhet nenvleresuar forca-vullneti individual i secilit prej nesh. 

kaq kisha. mbetsh mire.

----------


## Anisela

> Personalisht nuk do veja tek nje psikoterapeut formal... nuk kam tendence te nxjerr problemet e mija me nje te huaj sepse nuk kam raport besimi dhe sinqeriteti me te. 
> Mbase do ishte me efikase perspektiva e nje te jashtmi, dhe kjo se eshte optike objektive, mgjth jam larg ketij nocioni.


Eshte pikerisht kjo aresyeja,ose me mire te themi Problemi,qe Psykoterapia nuk ekziston ne Shqiperi!!Une personalisht ,nuk do merja guximin te ushtroj profesionin tim ne Shqiperi!

----------


## Jona

> per shqiptaret psikologu me i mire eshte ELEKTROSHOTI edhe pse nuk ka asnje baze shkencore pikerisht ketu qendron edhe suksesi i tij i sigurt sepse shqiptaret nuk para i kane qef shume gjerat e reja dhe te kohes dhe preferojne me shume gjerat primitive dhe te koheve te kaluara


August, kjo teme ashtu si ty, me shqetson edhe mua (currently a graduate student in Counseling).
Nuk cuditem nga mesazhi i Arun per perdorimin e elekroshotitit, pasi elektroshoti ka qene kurimi i vetem per semundjet mendore ne shqiperi (ndoshta ne perdorim edhe tani, who knows).

Eshte e vertet qe mentaliteti per psigologun ne shqiperi eshte shume i dobet, ashtu sic eshte shprehur edhe nga mesazhet e mesiperme. Puna e psikologun nuk eshte te te tregoj ty cfare te besh, por te te ndihmoje ty te zgjidhesh rrugen me efektive per ta kaluar nje problem. Psikologu nuk gjykon, por ndihmon.

Shqipetaret nuk kane pasur liri per te ushtruar professionin e psikologut jo se nuk eshte i domosdoshem ne shqiperi, por se nuk ka qene i lejuar. Cfare mendoni ju ka qene roli i komunistave neper reparte, fabrika, uzina, e institusjoneve te tjera?? ( pervec te ishin spiuna sigurisht).  

Mua me shqehteson fakti se per shqipetaret eshte me mire te shkosh te komshija ose shoqeria per nje problem/hall se sa te zgjedhesh rrugen professionale.
Psikologu ka ne pike te pare, mireqenjen e klientit, gje qe nuk mund te jete e vertete tek komshija ose shoqeria. Jo se ato nuk ta duan te miren, por se paragjykimi i tyre nuk i lejon ato te te ndihmojne per zgjithjen e problemit tend.

Pershendetje
Jona

----------


## helene

Ne Shqiperi deri para 90 kane ekzistuar Psikiatret, qe s'jane njesoj me Psikoterapistet.
Te shkoje per kure te nje psikiater, do te thoshte qe ishe i çmendur, me patjeter.
Kurse trajtimi nga nje psikoterapist s'eshte njesoj.Meqenese s'ka eksperience shume ne kete fushe,ath do duhet ca kohe para se me te vertete njerezit te kuptojne qe mund ti drejtohen psikoterapistit pa qene te gjykuar si anormale.(jo ata qe jane jashte shqiperise,megjithese edhe te keta te fundit, sado me kulturen e ndryshme qe marrin,prape thelle thelle paragjykimi eshte).
 Profesori im i psikologjise thoshte qe nuk mjafton nje 3 vjeçar eksperience pune per te qene i afte te kurosh te tjeret, pa u ndikuar prej problemeve te tyre.Ndaj çdo specializim i psikoterapise ka kohen e vete per pervetesim dhe per aftesim deri ne ushtrim te sakte te profesionit.Duhet pasur parasysh edhe qe nje paaftesi e psikoterapistit mund te shkaktoje probleme pacientit. Ne Shqiperi s'besoj se brezi i psikologeve qe del tani nga shkolla apo specializimet, kane ke te marrin si shembull per punen e tyre te ardhshme,sepse kjo gje s'ka ekzistuar me pare.
 Neper shkolla eshte bere e detyruar prezenca e psikologut, ose punonjesit social,shumica e atyre qe emerohen aty jane persona qe sapo jane diplomuar,dmth pak a shume moshatare me gjimnazistet.Si mund keta te ushtrojne mire profesionin? Sa probleme u krijojne ne te vertete nxenesve nga moseksperienca e tyre?Ndoshta ideja ishte e mire,po rezultati cili do jete ne te vertete? Eshte si te filloj te ndertoj une nje pallat qe s'e kam idene fare nga inxhinieria :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MisCongeniality

> per shqiptaret psikologu me i mire eshte ELEKTROSHOTI edhe pse nuk ka asnje baze shkencore pikerisht ketu qendron edhe suksesi i tij i sigurt sepse shqiptaret nuk para i kane qef shume gjerat e reja dhe te kohes dhe preferojne me shume gjerat primitive dhe te koheve te kaluara


Me sa di une Elektroshoku eshte i mire vetem per Depresionin (ne fakt drug of choice=zgjidhja me e mire per depresionin) por nuk ka ndonje efekt kushedi se cfare per probleme te tjera psikiatrike/psikologjike. Dhe qe te aprovohesh per elektroshok, me duket se duhet te kalosh disa faza testimesh.  :sarkastik:

----------


## MisCongeniality

> Mua me shqehteson fakti se per shqipetaret eshte me mire te shkosh te komshija ose shoqeria per nje problem/hall se sa te zgjedhesh rrugen professionale.


Jona, suksese njehere per diplomen.  :buzeqeshje:  Jam dakort me ty ne disa pika, por te gjithe kemi downs ne jete dhe ke marrim ne telefon ne keto situata? Ato qe *besojme* dhe e dime qe s'do na gjykojne (qofte prindi, i dashuri, motra, vellai, apo komshia.) Dhe pas nje bisede you feel recharged sepse e shikon problemin nga nje kend tjeter. Pse nuk marrim ne telefon psikologun? Sepse punen e tij shume mire e ben mjedisi i ngrohte familjar e shoqeror.

Psikologu per mendimin tim te ndihmon ne ato raste kur nuk ke mbeshtetje familjare/shoqerore apo kur ke problem kronik psikologjik, per te cilen njerezit normale nuk kane njohuri te plote mjekesore. Dhe jo cdo psikolog eshte i mire. Nese pacienti nuk ndihet i sigurte, nese s'e sheh mjekun si konfidantin e tij, apo e kupton qe po e merzit mjekun me hallet e tij, nuk i hapet kurre. Ka paciente qe te thone pas 6 muajsh seance qe pijne droge kurse shoqes se tyre ja kane thene qe ne fillim. 

Anyway, just a different thought....

----------


## helene

> Nese pacienti nuk ndihet i sigurte, nese s'e sheh mjekun si konfidantin e tij, apo e kupton qe po e merzit mjekun me hallet e tij, nuk i hapet kurre. Ka paciente qe te thone pas 6 muajsh seance qe pijne droge kurse shoqes se tyre ja kane thene qe ne fillim


nje njeri qe te arrije te rehabilitohet,duhet te jete vete i bindur per nje gje te tille,sepse ndryshe asgje nga ato qe ben s'funksionon,dhe as psikoterapisti s'mundet ta ndihmoje.Kur arrin te ndergjegjesohet per faktin qe ka nje problem,ath eshte hapi i pare per te zgjidhur problemin, dhe pikerisht ath eshte gati te konfidohet me psikoterapist dhe s'ka pse ti fshehe gje sepse e di qe eshte gjithshka ne te miren e tij.Mbi te gjitha nese nje pacient s'ndihet mire me psikoterapistin e vete, duhet ta diskutoje kete gje me te, dhe me pas te provoje psikoterapiste te tjere,per te arritur rezultate.



> Ato qe besojme dhe e dime qe s'do na gjykojne (qofte prindi, i dashuri, motra, vellai, apo komshia.) Dhe pas nje bisede you feel recharged sepse e shikon problemin nga nje kend tjeter. Pse nuk marrim ne telefon psikologun? Sepse punen e tij shume mire e ben mjedisi i ngrohte familjar e shoqeror.


 Nuk eshte e vertete qe njerezit qe na duan s'na gjykojne,ndoshta e bejen pa te keq,po njerezit kane mendim te tyre per problemin qe ti ke,mendim subjektiv dhe shume te ndikuar nga afersia qe kane me ty,ndersa nje psikoterapist eshte objektiv,arrin te shikoje me thelle sesa ajo qe ti thua,ndryshe nga njerezit e afert te cilet edhe sikur te ndjejne qe nje problem psikologjik ekziston, s'ia pranojne vetes ne radhe te pare dhe me pas ty.Akoma me teper njerezit e afert nga deshira e mire te mos te te shqetesojne,ndonjehere minimizojne problemin ndaj nuk arrijne qe te te ndihmojne njesoj.
Njerezit e afert jane shume te rendesishem ne nje moment te dyte,ath kur problemi psikologjik eshte fokusuar nga nje njeri objektiv si psikologu,dhe pasi te njohin mire per çfare behet fjale, duhet te flasin me psikoterapistin qe te dine si duhet te sillen.
Ne problemet psikologjike  dashuria e njerezve s'mjafton,po eshte nje aspekt shume i rendesishem i sherimit.

----------

